# Expat tax forum



## jojo

We now have a forum for those with queries about world wide tax/international issues when relocating to another country. So feel free to take a look and ask any relevant questions Expat Tax - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges

*Familiar with Canadian RESPs???*

Let me just add one appeal to this thread - anyone who has some knowledge of or experience with Canadian RESPs and how they work (or don't) when you move abroad, please take a peek over in the Expat Tax section when you get a chance.

We're starting to get some questions specific to Canadian taxation and some of these savings plans and if you can help, it would be much appreciated.

Expat Tax - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad
Cheers,
Bev


----------

